# Open RPG Game in the Wilderlands



## Sir Elton (Feb 6, 2007)

*WELCOME TO THE WILDERLANDS OF HIGH FANTASY*​
Run on the OpenRPG Atlantis server, time to be announced.

The Kurgan Invasion is a custom D&D 3e Revised game set around the City State of the Invincible Overlord. The Player Characters have finished their apprenticeships and are ready to begin their new lives as journeymen. Everyone in our intrepid band has apprenticed with a trade in the small town of Arun-Kid; which is located on the banks of the Severn river.

The campaign revolves around Site-Based Adventures; but the main storyline deals with the invasion of Indo-European like peoples called the Kurgans. The Kurgans are invading the Pennisula because the power of the Invincible Overlord draws them like moths to a flame. In their path lies Arun-Kid, the home town of the Player Characters.


the enemy.

The campaign is an Option-based one. Meaning that most adventures are "OptionLocked." With the threat of a Kurgan Invasion, the player characters are allowed to lead their own lives and choose where they go and how they do things. Every once in a while, they will encounter the Kurgans. However, few adventures will be "TimeLocked," meaning that an adventure will happen where everyone will have a limited amount of time to do things.

The campaign is also roleplaying based as most encounters will be roleplaying based (about 60 to 70%). Hack & Slash is not really my style.


Character Creation:

Approved Sources: The game is a custom D&D 3.5e game. Meaning that a major part of the game has been altered (sort of my version of 4e, almost). Players may draw from The Player's Handbook, Dungeon Master Guide and any CR 1 races in The Monster Manual, the Player's Guide to the Wilderlands, The Expanded Psionics Handbook, and Deities and Demigods.

Spellcasters (Bards, Rangers, Paladins, Clerics, Druids, Sorcerers, and Wizards): are governed by Advanced d20 Magic from Guardians of Order. Everyone who wants to play a Spellcaster may pick their spells from Advanced d20 Magic, Relics and Rituals, The Book of Eldritch Might, and The Book of Eldritch Might II: Songs and Souls of Power. Spells from R&R, BoEM, and BoEM II must be approved by me (I'll provide a conversion to Ad20M).

Players who don't have a way of getting a copy of Ad20M on-line, or through their FLGS can contact me about getting one.

Also, players will have access to the Variant: 1st Level Multiclass Characters rule in the DMG (also known as the "Apprenticeship-Level" rule).

Ability Scores: Roll your Stats on Invisible Castle (http://invisiblecastle.com/index.php) so that I can verify the rolls. In order to roll your stats, hit "Roll Stats" on the menu, and then "Roll the dice and assign to Stats". Under "Character Name" use your EzBoard User Name to make it simple for me to verify your roll. Under "Note" write "Kurgan Invasion Ability Scores". Otherwise, you can meet me on the Atlantis Server and we can roll your stats there.

Experience Points: Everyone has finished their apprenticeship, so everyone starts at 0 XP.

Character Class: Any character class from the Player's Handbook is fine, along with the Soulknife. Psions, Psychic Warriors, and Wilders are entirely optional as well (although Ad20M will make the psionic classes seem weaker than ever).

Character Race: You may choose any Race from pages 16-26 of the Player's Guide to the Wilderlands. Altanians, Amazons and Avalonians will all count as "human" for the purpose of Bane weapons, Foe Hatred, and Favored Enemies.



Gaining Levels: Characters need not spend time and/or money to gain a level in a Class they already possess. However, if they hope to gain a level in a Class they don't yet possess (including a Prestige Class), they must find a mentor/tutor and train. Training requires the Character to spend a number of weeks with the mentor/tutor equal to the experience points required to gain the new level divided by one-thousand.

Starting Gold and Equipment: Characters will have maximum starting gold for their Class as if they were a first-level character and may purchase starting equipment from the Player's Handbook.

Starting Magic Items: Players may choose two feats at character creation in order to start with a magic item on start. They are Superior Equipment and Heirloom. Starting magic items must be approved by me.

SUPERIOR EQUIPMENT
You begin with better gear and more money than others
Benefit: You have an additional 1000 gp to select starting equipment. The GM may allow you to purchase minor magic items as part of your wealth (no Flametongues).
Special: This Feat may only be selected at 1st Level.

HEIRLOOM
You have inherited or acquired an heirloom — a truly marvelous piece of equipment or magic item.
Prerequisite: Superior Equipment
Benefit: The character begins play with a single magic item or other expensive piece of equipment. This item is in addition to any other starting money.
Special: This Feat may only be selected at 1st Level.

Deities: Characters may choose a Deity from The Player's Guide to the Wilderlands or, with the Judge's approval, from Deities & Demigods. Clerics may instead be dedicated to a cause or source of divine power, as described on pages 30 and 32 of the Player's Handbook. Such characters may not choose their own favored weapon; the Judge will choose for them.

Background: Please come up with an interesting background. Check out http://www.judgesguild.com and/or the Judges Guild Forums on this board if you'd like to get a taste of the setting to help you with your background. There is a player's map of the world, along with some lengthy descriptions of several Cities available as free .pdf's as well as plenty of posts describing the vibe of the setting. That being said, it's also very close to "default D&D" and so without knowing anything about the setting you can easily step into the game.


----------

